# Τι σημαίνει "θιάσου ή θίασου" εδώ;



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2013)

Η λεγόμενη σουμάδα είναι ένα λευκό αναψυκτικό ποτό, που προέρχεται από γαλάκτωμα αμυγδάλου, *θιάσου ή θίασου**, *ή κοινώς αμυγδαλόπομα.http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Σουμάδα

Η πρόταση επαναλαμβάνεται αυτούσια με κόπι-πέιστ σε δεκάδες μπλογκ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

*θιάσιον *ή *θιάσον *(το)· σουμάδα, αμυγδαλόπομα (_Πρωίας_, 1933)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2013)

Άρα πρέπει καταρχάς να γίνει μια διόρθωση στη Γουίκι, ώστε να λέει "θιάσιου ή θιάσου" και όχι "θιάσου ή θίασου". 

Αλλά από πού βγαίνει η λέξη μ' αυτή την έννοια;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 31, 2013)

Θασόρροφον. Δροσιστικόν ποτόν εκ γαλακτώματος αμυγδάλων και πικραμυγδάλων, σιροπίου σακχάρεως και ανθονέρου. Εις αυτά προσετίθετο και μικρά ποσότης διαλύσεως αρραβικού κόμμεως. Το θασόρροφον ήτο σύνηθες παρά Βυζαντινοίς. Λέγεται επίσης θιάσιον, θιάσον, αμυγδαλόπομα και σουμάδα.

Τάδε λέγει Ήλιος.

Πάω τώρα να βρω και την ετυμολογία, γιατί δεν την έχει.

Θάσια = κάρυα, αμύγδαλα. (Δορμπαράκης) Από τη Θάσο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Τη Θάσο δείχνει και αυτό: http://xomeritis.blogspot.gr/2009/02/prunus-dulcis-prunus-amygdalus-prunus.html.Στην αρχαιότητα, σε μερικές περιοχές αποκαλούσαν την αμυγδαλιά αθασία, όνομα που θυμίζει αθανασία. Η προέλευση του ονόματος είναι από τη Θάσο, εκεί τιμούσαν τη θασία αμυγδαλή. Εκεί έφτιαχναν και ποτό το οποίο ονόμαζαν θίασο ή θιάσιο, αργότερα στο Βυζάντιο θασόρροφον και στους χρόνους μας σουμάδα.​
Λήμμα _*αθασία*_: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=αθασια&dq=


----------



## bernardina (Mar 31, 2013)

http://books.google.gr/books?id=_y0...Q6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=Θάσια τι σημαίνει&f=false


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Πάρε κι LSJ: http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/morph?l=%CE%B8%CE%AC%CF%83%CE%B9%CE%B1&la=greek#lexicon


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Λίγο-πολύ αυτά που αναφέρει ο _Ήλιος _τα λέει κι ο Δρανδάκης.


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Άρα πρέπει καταρχάς να γίνει μια διόρθωση στη Γουίκι, ώστε να λέει "θιάσιου ή θιάσου" και όχι "θιάσου ή θίασου".



Γενικότερη διόρθωση πρέπει να γίνει, γιατί η εντύπωση που δίνει η φράση ειναι ότι το αναψυκτικό περιλαμβάνει γαλάκτωμα αμυγδάλου, γαλάκτωμα θιάσου ή αμυγδαλόπομα. Εγώ έτσι την καταλαβαίνω.


----------



## sarant (Mar 31, 2013)

Και από τις Λέξεις που χάνονται:

Αθάσι είναι το αμύγδαλο, ιδίως το νωπό ή το αφράτο ή το μαλακό αμύγδαλο. Η λέξη δεν υπάρχει στα νεότερα λεξικά, και εδώ που τα λέμε δεν πρέπει να λέγεται και πάρα πολύ στην εποχή μας στα ελλαδικά ελληνικά, αλλά στην Κύπρο ακούγεται συχνότατα.

Αν όμως η λέξη επιζεί στην Κύπρο, η καταγωγή της, όπως ίσως υποψιαστήκατε, είναι από τη Θάσο! Οι αρχαίοι, τα αμύγδαλα τα ονόμαζαν και «θάσια κάρυα», επειδή πολύ καλά αμύγδαλα έβγαζε η Θάσος (και το «κάρυα» που σημαίνει καρύδια, ήταν επίσης γενικός όρος για όλους τους καρπούς με κέλυφος). Όπως έχει συμβεί πάμπολλες φορές, το ουσιαστικό εξέπεσε και το επίθετο ουσιαστικοποιήθηκε, έτσι στα νεότερα χρόνια τα αμύγδαλα λέγονταν και θάσια ή θιάσια, απ’ όπου και το σημερινό αθάσια.

Η Βίκη έκανε μια διόρθωση πάντως. Όχι ότι τώρα είναι σωστό, αλλά τέλος πάντων.


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2013)

Απορία: γιατί η σουμάδα δεν κυκλοφορεί, όπως η βυσινάδα;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Έλα, έχει και τηλέφωνο για να παραγγείλεις:


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2013)

Ωραία όλα αυτά, αλλά το πρώτο και το τελευταίο τα φαντάζομαι έτσι όπως είναι απολιθωματα του '70, να τα πουλάνε τίποτα ψιλικατζίδικα της επαρχίας και να έχουν δυο- τρία μπουκάλια θαμμένα στη σκόνη, και τα υπόλοιπα να τα πληρώνεις ο κούκος αηδόνι σε γκουρμέ καταστήματα. Η Έψα πότε θα βγάλει;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2013)

Σουμάδα έχει και το ΑΒ Βασιλόπουλος, και κάνει το μεγάλο μπουκάλι περίπου 4 ευρώ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Το ΑΒ έχει και γάλα από αμύγδαλο, όπως κι ο Θανόπουλος. Και δεν το λες και φτηνό. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 31, 2013)

Το γάλα από αμύγδαλο που έχει ο Βασιλόπουλος είναι εισαγόμενο, άρα λογικό είναι να έχει μια παραπάνω τιμή. Εξάλλου, η περιεκτικότητα της σουμάδας σε αμύγδαλο είναι πιο μικρή από ό,τι είναι στο γάλα από αμύγδαλο. Δεν είναι φτηνή πρώτη ύλη το αμύγδαλο.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2013)

Ε ναι, και του Θανόπουλου εισαγόμενο είναι. Ακριβότερο απ' του Βασιλόπουλου, αλλά κττμά πιο εύγεστο. Αν και το γάλα από αμύγδαλο είναι γενικά πολύ νόστιμο. :)


----------

